# Where do I find a turbo setup from a Nissan Bluebird?



## kennmonster (Jun 17, 2004)

I was told tha the valve cover, turbo manifold and turbo off of a Bluebird would fit on my 89 Nissan Hardbody but I can't seem to find one. Does anyone know where I can get one
Thanks.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

From a bluebird engine!  Hope you realized that's a joke... no one on this forum has humor anymore they just want to be right...

anyways... try sr20forum man... they usually have something for sale.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uhmm, you either swap the whole bb sr20det or nothing, the valve cover most likely won't fit on the 89 hardbody because that's a ka24e, single cam iirc.......it's a totally different engine family than the sr20.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Im not sure but comestically the KA24e shares a more cosmetic resemblence to the GA16DE.


----------



## kennmonster (Jun 17, 2004)

sorry guys. just to add to this, I was told the turbo setup from an older bluebird with the z18 motor would fit on my z24 in my truck


----------

